# Milan: il DS sarà Massara. Maldini ha scelto.



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.

*Sky Calciomercato: Massara nome forte per il ruolo di DS. Vedremo se in tempi brevi verrà definito tutto, anche per iniziare a fare mercato.

Pedullà: Massara piace anche a Bologna (insieme a Sabatini) e a Fiorentina. Ma è un nome da tenere in grande considerazione anche il Milan.

[/COLOR]*


----------



## Naruto98 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Male, molto male. Un Maiorino 2, inutile.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Massarino


----------



## Andris (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



non lo conosco bene sinceramente,speriamo che Maldini abbia visto giusto
mi sembrava l'uomo ombra di sabatini.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2019)

Vedremo.

Non da garanzie, ma lo giudicheró senza pregiudizi.

Benvenuto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

C’era Sartori da poter prendere ma ovviamente noi andiamo su questo qua. 

Ah, che bello il Milan provinciale....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Giugno 2019)

> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Paolino forse era meglio se restavi a Ibiza.


----------



## davidelynch (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Scelta comprensibile, con Paolo e Boban era inutile mettersi in casa un altro elemento di personalità.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Praticamente un passacarte


----------



## Konrad (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Ho la massima stima per Maldini...
Però onestamente se l'accoppiata Giampaolo-Massara fosse uscita direttamente da Gazidis avrebbe portato al suo "linciaggio informatico"
Speriamo in bene...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

* Che bello essere milanisti nel 2019! *



Konrad ha scritto:


> Ho la massima stima per Maldini...
> Però onestamente se l'accoppiata Giampaolo-Massara fosse uscita direttamente da Gazidis avrebbe portato al suo "linciaggio informatico"
> Speriamo in bene...



Già. Io ho sempre appoggiato il Capitano e continuo ad appoggiarlo, ma se ci confezionano un Milan da settimo posto non so come potrei reagire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2019)

ma chi cavolo è? invidio chi lo conosce...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Non lo conosco bene. Spero sia bravo.


----------



## kipstar (10 Giugno 2019)

sembra che su vada per esclusione......


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Ahahahhahah guai a criticare il capitanooh, la bandiera sinonimo di garanziah, tra le tante opportunità sul mercato come allenatore e ds va a prendere il peggio del peggio del peggio, per quest’ultimo tra l’altro muovendosi in colpevole ritardo tra un mojito e l’altro. Good job Maolo Paldini


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Giugno 2019)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco bene. Spero sia bravo.



È stato per anni collaboratore di Sabatini sia a Palermo che a Roma, si dice sia stato lui personalmente a portare Pastore e Ilicic in Sicilia, ma come DS non ha avuto molte esperienze, se non per pochi mesi alla Roma. Ha ricevuto l'abilitazione solo nel 2011 se non erro.
Possibile che sia stato scelto "solo" come scopritore di talenti e che il grosso delle decisioni le prendano Maldini e Boban.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> È stato per anni collaboratore di Sabatini sia a Palermo che a Roma, si dice sia stato lui personalmente a portare Pastore e Ilicic in Sicilia, ma come DS non ha avuto molte esperienze, se non per pochi mesi alla Roma. Ha ricevuto l'abilitazione solo nel 2011 se non erro.
> Possibile che sia stato scelto "solo" come scopritore di talenti e che il grosso delle decisioni le prendano Maldini e Boban.



Speriamo. Perché di fegati ne ho solo uno, e un trapianto di fegato è un intervento rischioso...


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Allenatore e DS.
Paolo si sta prendendo delle responsabilità enormi, speriamo bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahah guai a criticare il capitanooh, la bandiera sinonimo di garanziah, tra le tante opportunità sul mercato come allenatore e ds va a prendere il peggio del peggio del peggio, per quest’ultimo tra l’altro muovendosi in colpevole ritardo tra un mojito e l’altro. Good job Maolo Paldini



Nella vita mi hanno insegnato che prima di giudicare una persona va fatta lavorare. A priori è una bella delusione rispetto alle aspettative ma forse avremo delle belle sorprese ( almeno sul gioco di Giamburrasca)


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Io davvero non so più che dire. Sono nomi da brividi. Roba da Sampdoria, al massimo.

Mi auguro che almeno per una volta ci vada bene. Ma le sensazioni...


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Giugno 2019)

Praticamente serviva un portaborse e uno che facesse le fotocopie 
Le decisioni le prenderanno Paolo e Zorro


----------



## RickyB83 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io davvero non so più che dire. Sono nomi da brividi. Roba da Sampdoria, al massimo.
> 
> Mi auguro che almeno per una volta ci vada bene. Ma le sensazioni...



Come non condividere.. I presupposti sono davvero poco incoraggianti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nella vita mi hanno insegnato che prima di giudicare una persona va fatta lavorare. A priori è una bella delusione rispetto alle aspettative ma forse avremo delle belle sorprese ( almeno sul gioco di Giamburrasca)



Tutto vero. Sta di fatto che le premesse non sono allettanti e l’unica cosa a cui possiamo aggrapparci è che il Capitano non danneggi il suo Milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Giugno 2019)

Massara ottimo scopritore di giovani, ma ammetto che mi aspettavo Sartori a questo punto o Osti, dopo che Tare è saltato.

Ma a mio avviso Maldini e Boban faranno il mercato vero, Massara con Moncada faranno un gran lavoro di scouting. Per me va bene così, mi fido di loro.


----------



## Aron (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Ottimo per arrivare decimi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tutto vero. Sta di fatto che le premesse non sono allettanti e l’unica cosa a cui possiamo aggrapparci è che il Capitano non danneggi il suo Milan.



Dobbiamo capire cosa vogliamo. C’è il nome di grido che costa caro ed è bravo, poi c’e lo sfigato che ha fatto 20anni di gavetta altrettanto bravo ma che non lo considera nessuno perché non è di moda. Non sarà ( forse ) bravissimo ma costa 1/4 e può essere utile per imbastire un nuovo Milan. 

Magari tra un anno saremo qui a ridere di noi ...


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nella vita mi hanno insegnato che prima di giudicare una persona va fatta lavorare. A priori è una bella delusione rispetto alle aspettative ma forse avremo delle belle sorprese ( almeno sul gioco di Giamburrasca)



Sono daccordo con te. Ci aspettavamo nomi più altisonanti, ma giudicherò il lavoro dei dirigenti per i risultati ottenuti dal loro lavoro.
Nel frattempo tutto il mio supporto ai dirigenti e ai giocatori, chiunque essi siano.
Inoltre, a me Giampaolo non piace proprio, ma neanche un poco ed era la peggiore delle opzioni. 
Però se come sembra sarà lui l’allenatore, non mi resta che supportarlo e fare il tifo per lui, sperando che mi faccia ricredere.


----------



## Heaven (10 Giugno 2019)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Massara ottimo scopritore di giovani, ma ammetto che mi aspettavo Sartori a questo punto o Osti, dopo che Tare è saltato.
> 
> Ma a mio avviso Maldini e Boban faranno il mercato vero, Massara con Moncada faranno un gran lavoro di scouting. Per me va bene così, mi fido di loro.



Massara è un ottimo scopritore di talenti, mentre Leonardo è il peggiore Ds della storia. Mi affascina sempre la tua logica.


Comunque, sarà un DS di facciata, spero


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ottimo per arrivare decimi.



Più di Maldini io mi fido di Boban. Massara pare bravo, almeno da quello che si legge in giro. Poi ovviamente le valutazione si daranno a maggio 2020.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Massara è un ottimo scopritore di talenti, mentre Leonardo è il peggiore Ds della storia. Mi affascina sempre la tua logica.
> 
> 
> Comunque, sarà un DS di facciata, spero



Leggendo i nostri commenti si legge il tutto e il contrario di tutto, perché siamo tifosi. Per fortuna aggiungerei...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



.


----------



## showtaarabt (10 Giugno 2019)

Male molto male il mercato viene messo totalmente in mano a Maldini che siccome è stato un grandissimo giocatore è presuntuoso ed arrogante e crede di poter individuare i campioni del futuro.Magari i fatti gli daranno ragione.Ma per ora fino a quando non verrà fatta qualche operazione di mercato per poterlo giudicare non rinnoverò l'abbonamento.La vedo malissimo nuovi Castillejo in arrivo...


----------



## andreima (10 Giugno 2019)

Io per solo Boban avrei messo la firma


----------



## overlord (10 Giugno 2019)

Boban-Massaro mi sembra una buona coppia d'attacco. Ora manca la seconda punta...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Casnop (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.


Dirigente che non conosciano. Lo giudicheremo dai fatti, molto presto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Giugno 2019)

Tanto i giocatori li sceglieranno Maldini e magari Boban dirà la sua...so già..


----------



## markjordan (10 Giugno 2019)

ottimo


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Abbastanza prevedibile. A questo punto trovare un DS libero è dura.

Frederic Massara per chi non lo conosce è un DS di esperienza anche se giovane. È sempre stato il braccio destro di Sabatini per cui è co autore di tanti acquisti di Palermo e Roma.
È Italo francese e la sua specialità sono i colpi dal calcio francese e africano. Ha la fama di essere uno dei massimi esperti di calcio giovanile.
È sicuramente il miglior DS che abbiamo dai tempi di Braida. Non che fosse difficile. Almeno è uno del mestiere.


----------



## Milancholy (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.



Lo ricordo "sfumatamente" come un'aletta tecnica nel Pescara allenato da Galeone. Il Pescara dell'Allegri (buonissimo) centrocampista offensivo, che in una pirotecnica partita dei primi anni novanta il Milan sconfisse in clamorosa rimonta con Van Basten mattatore...


----------



## gabri65 (10 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Male molto male il mercato viene messo totalmente in mano a Maldini che siccome è stato un grandissimo giocatore è presuntuoso ed arrogante e crede di poter individuare i campioni del futuro.*Magari i fatti gli daranno ragione*.Ma per ora fino a quando non verrà fatta qualche operazione di mercato per poterlo giudicare non rinnoverò l'abbonamento.La vedo malissimo nuovi Castillejo in arrivo...



Ecco, bravo, aspettiamo prima di sentenziare.


----------



## Giorgio Borrini (10 Giugno 2019)

Premesso che

1) difficile che un ds sotto contratto si liberi a giugno

2) sarà solo il braccio operativo

va bene così....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Giorgio Borrini ha scritto:


> va bene così....


----------



## luigi61 (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> * Che bello essere milanisti nel 2019! *
> 
> 
> 
> Già. Io ho sempre appoggiato il Capitano e continuo ad appoggiarlo, ma se ci confezionano un Milan da settimo posto non so come potrei reagire.



Io mi sono fatto questa idea; dopo l'addio di Leo era quasi logico che anche Maldini lasciasse; non e successo perché per la proprieta uno come Maldini è FONDAMENTALE, IRRINUNCIABILE anche più di Leo, di conseguenza hanno dovuto accettare le richieste di Maldini che è chiaro abbia in mente un progetto tutto suo, ovviamente rispettando determinati paletti imposti dalla società; ed ecco Giampaolo Massara Boban e relativa campagna acquisti ; a questo punto Maldini si e preso una grossa responsabilità verso la società e i tifosi, in pratica si sta giocando tutto ciò che può spendere a tutti i livelli, immagine, stima fiducia, ed è chiaro che se sbaglia pagherà ma a quel punto sarà tranquillo perché ha giocato in proprio; non rimane vedere che cosa produrrà il suo lavoro , da parte mia senza pregiudizi ma anche senza riguardi, quello che conta sono i risultati, è sempre stato così e lo sarà anche per Maldini


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo capire cosa vogliamo. C’è il nome di grido che costa caro ed è bravo, poi c’e lo sfigato che ha fatto 20anni di gavetta altrettanto bravo ma che non lo considera nessuno perché non è di moda. Non sarà ( forse ) bravissimo ma costa 1/4 e può essere utile per imbastire un nuovo Milan.
> 
> Magari tra un anno saremo qui a ridere di noi ...



Speriamo. Sai, a forza di essere sodomizzato senza vaselina ormai il mio muscolo sfintere interno si è dilatato talmente tanto che devo fare i conti con una fastidiosissima et imbarazzante incontinenza fecale.

Speriamo bene, quindi.



luigi61 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto questa idea; dopo l'addio di Leo era quasi logico che anche Maldini lasciasse; non e successo perché per la proprieta uno come Maldini è FONDAMENTALE, IRRINUNCIABILE anche più di Leo, di conseguenza hanno dovuto accettare le richieste di Maldini che è chiaro abbia in mente un progetto tutto suo, ovviamente rispettando determinati paletti imposti dalla società; ed ecco Giampaolo Massara Boban e relativa campagna acquisti ; a questo punto Maldini si e preso una grossa responsabilità verso la società e i tifosi, in pratica si sta giocando tutto ciò che può spendere a tutti i livelli, immagine, stima fiducia, ed è chiaro che se sbaglia pagherà ma a quel punto sarà tranquillo perché ha giocato in proprio; non rimane vedere che cosa produrrà il suo lavoro , da parte mia senza pregiudizi ma anche senza riguardi, quello che conta sono i risultati, è sempre stato così e lo sarà anche per Maldini



Quoto anche le virgole, amico mio.


----------



## showtaarabt (10 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, bravo, aspettiamo prima di sentenziare.



Ok ma io l'abbonamento lo farò solo se vedrò un mercato fatto con testa.Se prenderanno cessi da 3 goal l'anno e qualche nome strapagato di moda sulla Gazzetta con il Milan ho chiuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

*Mi hanno insegnato a non giudicare un libro dalla copertina, ma devo confessare che il Massara, col suo aspetto da asinello malnutrito e maltrattato, sprizza, anzi grida, mediocrità da tutti i pori. Se dovessi immaginare un volto e un aspetto archetipico per la mediocrità avrei immaginato il volto di Massara. *

*Paolo, Paolo, spero che tu sappia ciò che stai facendo, in caso contrario vorrò la tua testa servita su un piatto d’argento come quella di San Giovanni Battista.*


----------



## ignaxio (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> *Mi hanno insegnato a non giudicare un libro dalla copertina, ma devo confessare che il Massara, col suo aspetto da asinello malnutrito e maltrattato, sprizza, anzi grida, mediocrità da tutti i pori. Se dovessi immaginare un volto e un aspetto archetipico per la mediocrità avrei immaginato il volto di Massara. *
> 
> *Paolo, Paolo, spero che tu sappia ciò che stai facendo, in caso contrario vorrò la tua testa servita su un piatto d’argento come quella di San Giovanni Battista.*



invece la faccia di Mirabelli, fiero e tutt'altro che malnutrito, era sinonimo di capacità?


----------



## Doc55 (10 Giugno 2019)

Non oso immaginare se ci fosse stato un forum che si sarebbe detto di Galliani-Braida 30 anni fa o più recentemente facendo nomi a caso di Marotta Paratici
Ma abbiate pazienza e lasciate lavorare grandi personaggi come Maldini e Boban, la cui storia dimostra che si impegnano in un progetto solo se credono allo stesso!


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Male, molto male. Un Maiorino 2, inutile.



Ma davvero non vi era chiaro stessero cercando quel tipo di figura!?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> invece la faccia di Mirabelli, fiero e tutt'altro che malnutrito, era sinonimo di capacità?



Infatti l’ho detto che di solito non giudico un libro dalla copertina.

Certo che però tra la faccia da cadavere interista (e lo è davvero, interista) di Giampollo (che fece il desaparecido a Brescia e, con buona pace della sua fama da guru, ha una carriera costellata di esoneri e piazzamenti nella parte destra della classifica) e la faccia da mister mediocrità di Massara (la cui fama non si può certo dire che lo preceda) le cose non promettono bene. Auguriamoci che il Capitano abbia fatto le scelte giuste e che per una stramaledetta volta la realtà rovesci i pronostici positivamente.

La cosa che più mi preoccupa è che fino ad oggi almeno ci abbiamo provato a fare il Milan, ora tra DS, allenatore e calciomercato sembra in tutto e per tutto di vedere un umile Sassuoletto vestito di rossonero.

Sinceramente fino ad oggi ho visto un Milan disastrato, ora sto cominciando a vedere una autentica provinciale, un vero e proprio Sassuolo con la maglia rossonera.

Speriamo bene. E speriamo che le mie sensazioni siano sbagliate.


----------



## Route66 (10 Giugno 2019)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto questa idea; dopo l'addio di Leo era quasi logico che anche Maldini lasciasse; non e successo perché per la proprieta uno come Maldini è FONDAMENTALE, IRRINUNCIABILE anche più di Leo, di conseguenza hanno dovuto accettare le richieste di Maldini che è chiaro abbia in mente un progetto tutto suo, ovviamente rispettando determinati paletti imposti dalla società; ed ecco Giampaolo Massara Boban e relativa campagna acquisti ; a questo punto Maldini si e preso una grossa responsabilità verso la società e i tifosi, in pratica si sta giocando tutto ciò che può spendere a tutti i livelli, immagine, stima fiducia, ed è chiaro che se sbaglia pagherà ma a quel punto sarà tranquillo perché ha giocato in proprio; non rimane vedere che cosa produrrà il suo lavoro , da parte mia senza pregiudizi ma anche senza riguardi, quello che conta sono i risultati, è sempre stato così e lo sarà anche per Maldini



Bravo Luigi hai toccato un tasto molto delicato sul quale si tende facilmente a dare tutto per scontato per cui ti quoto al 100%.
Non pensavo che Maldini accettasse(spero che non mi smentisca a breve...) ma se ha deciso di prendersi la responsabilità di questa nuova sfida occorre dargli fiducia e sperare che riesca in un'impresa che pare al limite dell'impossibile.
Si sta giocando la faccia e la reputazione mentre qualcun'altro ha preferito abbandonare la barca....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Giugno 2019)

Non vedo nessuna qualità in Massara sinceramente, speriamo bene ma tanto come al solito andrà male


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.


Attendo gli speciali di calciomercato dove verrà fatto passare per scienziato. 
Bello schifo, neanche un DS decente riusciamo a prendere.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

*Sky Calciomercato: Massara nome forte per il ruolo di DS. Vedremo se in tempi brevi verrà definito tutto, anche per iniziare a fare mercato. *


----------



## Lo Gnu (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky Calciomercato: Massara nome forte per il ruolo di DS. Vedremo se in tempi brevi verrà definito tutto, anche per iniziare a fare mercato. *



Arrivano diverse conferme ormai. 
Vado controcorrente, ho sensazioni positive. Ho scritto più volte che avrei voluto Walter Sabatini e stiamo prendendo quello che è stato il suo "uomo ombra" sia al Palermo che alla Roma. A mio avviso, il cv da talent scout è buono se consideriamo il periodo Sabatini e non credo sia il fesso che viene dipinto qui sopra. Dovremmo giudicare le capacità dalla sua faccia? Da quando questo è un metro di giudizio?

Io mi fido di Paolo e Zvone.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Giugno 2019)

Incredibile come ogni volta, tra le varie opzioni, la spunti sempre quella peggiore. Il Maiorino romanista...


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.
> 
> *Sky Calciomercato: Massara nome forte per il ruolo di DS. Vedremo se in tempi brevi verrà definito tutto, anche per iniziare a fare mercato.*



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Arrivano diverse conferme ormai.
> Vado controcorrente, ho sensazioni positive. Ho scritto più volte che avrei voluto Walter Sabatini e stiamo prendendo quello che è stato il suo "uomo ombra" sia al Palermo che alla Roma. A mio avviso, il cv da talent scout è buono se consideriamo il periodo Sabatini e non credo sia il fesso che viene dipinto qui sopra. Dovremmo giudicare le capacità dalla sua faccia? Da quando questo è un metro di giudizio?
> 
> Io mi fido di Paolo e Zvone.



Dalla faccia non si giudica nessuno, sta di fatto che le facce da cadaveri senza palle di Giampollo e Mascara mi ispirano istinti suicidi. Mi mettono depressione. È una questione che travalica l’ambito della razionalità.

Speriamo che queste sensazioni di pancia si rivelino totalmente infondate e che tra un anno, con la CL ottenuta e in squadra gioielli alla Milinkovic Savic pagati 8 milioni, qualcuno quoti questi miei post deridendomi e dandomi del testa di ***....zo. Non chiedo di meglio.

Alla fin fine Paolo e Zvone sono gli unici appigli, perché diciamocelo, se questi “acquisti” li avesse fatti qualcuno senza la loro storia, saremmo qui a maledirli in ogni modo conosciuto.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Giugno 2019)

Ti pareva che non c'erano gli espertoni di Massara pronti a criticare già. Aspettare un attimo e vedere chi arriva e concedergli il beneficio del dubbio no?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ti pareva che non c'erano gli espertoni di Massara pronti a criticare già. Aspettare un attimo e vedere chi arriva e concedergli il beneficio del dubbio no?



È dall’Estate 2012 che concediamo il beneficio del dubbio. Lo concederemo anche questa volta, sperando che non finisca come al solito e che la Massaia non ci deluda.


----------



## LukeLike (10 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È dall’Estate 2012 che concediamo il beneficio del dubbio. Lo concederemo anche questa volta, sperando che non finisca come al solito e che la Massaia non ci deluda.



Non è che possiamo fare molto altro, purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Giugno 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non è che possiamo fare molto altro, purtroppo.



Appunto.


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Giugno 2019)

l'ultima scelta e la nosta prima scelta


----------



## Lo Gnu (11 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dalla faccia non si giudica nessuno, sta di fatto che le facce da cadaveri senza palle di Giampollo e Mascara mi ispirano istinti suicidi. Mi mettono depressione. È una questione che travalica l’ambito della razionalità.
> 
> Speriamo che queste sensazioni di pancia si rivelino totalmente infondate e che tra un anno, con la CL ottenuta e in squadra gioielli alla Milinkovic Savic pagati 8 milioni, qualcuno quoti questi miei post deridendomi e dandomi del testa di ***....zo. Non chiedo di meglio.
> 
> Alla fin fine Paolo e Zvone sono gli unici appigli, perché diciamocelo, se questi “acquisti” li avesse fatti qualcuno senza la loro storia, saremmo qui a maledirli in ogni modo conosciuto.



Quoto l'ultima parte, ma un conto è giudicare dalle apparenze un altro perché in molti sono influenzati dalle ultime scelte societarie (ultima gestione Berlusca o la gestione China), e qui posso anche ben capire lo scetticismo generale.
Non ci resta che sperare, per forza.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2019)

*Pedullà: Massara piace anche a Bologna (insieme a Sabatini) e a Fiorentina. Ma è un nome da tenere in grande considerazione anche il Milan. *


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Anche Sky conferma le numerose news della mattinata. Paolo Maldini ha scelto: il nuovo DS del Milan sarà Massara. Le parti stanno trattando per trovare l'accordo e firmare i contratti.
> 
> *Sky Calciomercato: Massara nome forte per il ruolo di DS. Vedremo se in tempi brevi verrà definito tutto, anche per iniziare a fare mercato.
> 
> ...


*

.*


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (11 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Massara piace anche a Bologna (insieme a Sabatini) e a Fiorentina. Ma è un nome da tenere in grande considerazione anche il Milan. *



Ci contendiamo la massaia con il Bologna e la Fiorentina, grande Paolo


----------



## showtaarabt (11 Giugno 2019)

Massara è palesemente un braccio operativo le decisioni sul mercato le prenderà l'inesperto Maldini ed i primi danni si stanno delineando.
Felice di sbagliarmi ma al 99% stiamo andando in quella direzione.


----------



## varvez (11 Giugno 2019)

Amici cari del forum, ma perché vi accapigliate sul nome del DS? Se le notizie di queste settimane sono vere, siamo passati da Leonardo e magari Conte o Sarri o Pochettino a Massara e Giampaolo. È evidente che se (e sottolineo se) le cose stanno così è in prosecuzione il ridimensionamento del nostro Milan, quindi non serve arrabbiarsi. Se (e sottolineo se) sarà così, saremo perfettamente collocati in seconda/terza fascia.


----------



## showtaarabt (11 Giugno 2019)

varvez ha scritto:


> Amici cari del forum, ma perché vi accapigliate sul nome del DS? Se le notizie di queste settimane sono vere, siamo passati da Leonardo e magari Conte o Sarri o Pochettino a Massara e Giampaolo. È evidente che se (e sottolineo se) le cose stanno così è in prosecuzione il ridimensionamento del nostro Milan, quindi non serve arrabbiarsi. Se (e sottolineo se) sarà così, saremo perfettamente collocati in seconda/terza fascia.



Perchè se ridimensionamento deve essere avremmo voluto uno bravissimo un fenomeno che fa le nozze con i fichi secchi alla Tare o Sartori e non l'assistente di Maldini che si è messo in testa di giocare a Football Manager...


----------



## PM3 (11 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Perchè se ridimensionamento deve essere avremmo voluto uno bravissimo un fenomeno che fa le nozze con i fichi secchi alla Tare o Sartori e non l'assistente di Maldini che si è messo in testa di giocare a Football Manager...



Ma prima di sentenziare almeno informarsi sul personaggio...
Basta andare sotto il tweett delle sua rescissione con la Roma... 
Tutti parlano di grande conoscitore di calcio e di persona valida. 
Però è più figo criticare a prescindere, insinuando che Maldini ne capisca meno di voi...


----------



## davidelynch (11 Giugno 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ma prima di sentenziare almeno informarsi sul personaggio...
> Basta andare sotto il tweett delle sua rescissione con la Roma...
> Tutti parlano di grande conoscitore di calcio e di persona valida.
> Però è più figo criticare a prescindere, insinuando che Maldini ne capisca meno di voi...



.


----------

